# What's on your wish list for next year?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So, the season is winding down for most of us. Time to start thinking about what we want for next season?

New boots. My boots have had their last season. I now have a leak in the right foot. Squish, squish, squish.

Drift Ghost. I like the Drift camera, but I need/want the features in the Ghost.

I'm going to buy the new 2014 Proto for next season. Not sure yet what bindings I'm going to get with it.

Oh, and my snowpants have had it. They were black, they've now faded to an off-brown.

Um, I don't think I need to replace my helmet... :laugh:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Younger knees.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

new snow pants. Right now I'm still rockin' the early 00's super baggy look.

A board for the pow and trees, possibly a PowderJet


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hella deep blower....everyday at my home hill:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

i just got boots this year but they packed out too much, soo...

14' Burton Hails
and the local hill closed but still had plenty of RK 30's and a NS revolver i have had my eye on. i might wait and try to pick them up early next year for real cheap

Other than that i went on a lot of spending binges this year so all my softgoods are in decent shape


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh man, I've been all over this lately.

Bindings - NOW IPOs (most important preseason acquisition) 

Powder Board: Will get at end of season sales this year - Charlie Slasher most likely, but may just go for the Venture Euphoria because it gives me a hard on. I can feel it in my plums.

New gloves. Looking for something useful in the backcountry. Usually use mitts, but I realize that's probably not the go.

Split Setup: This is where things get dicey. From what I've seen, I like the Burton Landlord with Spark Magneto's; have to see the specs of the BL first. I also like the Venture Euphoria split....just not sure how it handles skinning and approaching. Also like the Burton Nug and the K2 split. Spark Magneto's are def the go though.

As usual, I'll probably get something that fits in the middle of too many things and doesn't really excel at anything.

EDIT: oh yeah, and news lenses for my EG2s. Blue Chrome or Yellow Chrome.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Bought a completely new setup in the past three weeks so I'm set on gear:

2013 LibTech Travis Rice deck
2012 Flow NXT-FRX bindings
2013 32 Focus Boa boots

Planning at least two trips for next year and want to try backcountry/cat riding:

- December/January to Salt Lake City area resorts
- January/February to Vail/Beaver Creek

I think I'm gonna pick up a GoPro before next season - they seem pretty slick.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

New merino ninja suit, Billy Coat C3, AK Hover Mittens, and saving up for a Japanese Pow Trip. Since Torpedo keeps torpedoing the idea, may have to start bugging Poutenen and SeriousCat.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Bigger bag of tricks, more snow, more traveling, more moments with new and old friends, all around good times.


And maybe a powder addition to my quiver, :yahoo:


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Bigger bag of tricks, more snow, more traveling, more moments with new and old friends, all around good times.


Well put

10char


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking at the new Fuze bindings from Flow for a more park type binding with the NASTY system. Maybe a new helmet if I find one I like and maybe some base layers. Other then that I'm set.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

New boots, my cables on my BOA boots are fraying!
I think I'll buy the BOA boots again though.
Maybe some new googgles too

First and foremost, a Hot Tub!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Billy Goat C3


I almost held out for the 2014 Billy Goat C3 but got a great deal on the T.Rice.

I may upgrade to a NASTY equipped set of Flow NX2-RS's which look super easy to get in and out of.


----------



## Hose91 (Feb 10, 2013)

Relocating from DC to Seattle, so just a slight change in riding conditions! Using that as an excuse to acquire a more powder/park friendly board than my mostly camber Rome Anthem, with some appropriately upgraded bindings. 

Also some padded shorts/pants and a new set of goggles that are spherical and have better peripheral vision, as my current ones annoy me and end up pushed up on my helmet more often than not.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

googles
snowpants
jacket
mittens
helmet
boots
BINDINGS

I am good with my board. The other stuff is past it's prime. My pants are the saddest. It has a crotch vent and a distressed look.

Must say that the pants had a good run. Probably have about 200 days on them.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I just bought new boots cause they were cheap, I dont need them at all yet.
I will also build a few more boards of different designs and of course a plane ticket to japan

Oh and I just bought a 4 season 1 man tent and down sleeping bag for backcountry camping


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Board and money to get to Colorado first. Then maybe new goggles, pants and jacket. Not to derail, but are the Burton jackets any good?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> Board and money to get to Colorado first. Then maybe new goggles, pants and jacket. Not to derail, but are the Burton jackets any good?


Depends I guess, I really like my AK 2L goretex she'll, I got it cheap though. 
... Not so sure it's worth full retail by any means.. I wouldn't pay over 200 bucks for a jacket unless it gave me super powers.

Ripped my volcom on a steep cliff I was going down, any way to repair it? 3 layer goretex shell. Kinda pisses me off


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A winter like this one has been at home with heaps of fluff :yahoo:

And then more pow on holiday in Canada


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

My wish list for next season:
oakley canopy goggles
new jacket
new pants
new beanie
a helmet
new boots
maybe new board, depends if there is coming out some new really good stuff
maybe new bindings, same as above^

I really need new outerwear, thats for sure! lol


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

Need some new mittens. Rope tow has been tearing mine up recently.

Would love to get a new board and finally try out some reverse camber, but I won't have that kinda money to spend on something frivolous,


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Burton Restricted Hail boots
Burton Infidel/Burton Cartel/Burton Custom/Burton Malavita/Burton Bootlegger/Union Contact bindings. I still can't decide, but its most likely gonna be the Malvita or Cartel for that all mountain base with a park feel.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This is what I've budgetted for so far:

Union Factory
Union Force
Capita DOA
Airblaster Ninja Suit
20 foot single barrel rail
8 foot cannon rail
20 foot culvert
Swix Tuning Stands

I'm sure it won't end there.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> I am good with my board. The other stuff is past it's prime. *My pants are the saddest. It has a crotch vent and a distressed look.*
> 
> Must say that the pants had a good run. Probably have about 200 days on them.



You should sell those. Distressed look so hot right now, man.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

So far I'm happy with what i got. It gets the job done and I will only get a replacement if something breaks. My only wish list is be able to ride switch on any double blacks.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Lib Tech Skunk Ape 161 (i think, gotta demo it)
new shells top and bottom, mine are hammered and ripped
beacon, poles,shovel
either DIY my current board into a split, or get a factory split setup
Avy Classes

thats it...these are all bonus wishes anyway, i will be happy with just a *Pass*, which i may just find in an Easter egg tomorrow on the hill, you best bet i'll be lookin


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I'm happy with gear for now since I picked up a new board/bindings set up last month. My boots are getting beat up, so maybe a pair of Salamon Malamutes would be on my wish list. 

My main wish is for more snow in the Tahoe area for next season. Only had a couple of days of powder this season, and it has been very dry in 2013 so far despite a promising start in Nov/Dec.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

CassMT said:


> Lib Tech Skunk Ape 161 (i think, gotta demo it)
> new shells top and bottom, mine are hammered and ripped
> beacon, poles,shovel
> either DIY my current board into a split, or get a factory split setup
> ...


Breck and Key should do that instead of a go pro hunt. With all the people there it'd be impossible anyway. I'm sure they hide them on the side of the groomers anyway. I hope I don't smash a skier looking for one on the landing of a 30fter.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

found 3 eggs last year, none with a pass tho dammit


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Boots that fit. I've been through more than a dozen.

Noodle board and committing to learning ground tricks and riding switch. Since I may be having a baby (planning), and good mountains are overnight trips (Mammoth, Tahoe, SLC, Seattle etc.). Probably a Rome Artifact Rocker 150. Not sure if I need new bindings (390 boss and k2 auto uprises). Flux ones look sexy next year.

So I might, might be limited to Bear Mountain so that means ... park and ground tricks :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Extremo said:


> This is what I've budgetted for so far:
> 
> Union Factory
> Union Force
> ...


Swix stuff is the shit. I have Burton ones right now, and my buddy brought his swix stuff up to Mammoth and it's so much better. They're just vises but I like the stand Swix has. Nice and easy to put away.

Ninja suit is semi-on sale at Seshday (but the Merino ones are still $80).


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> New merino ninja suit, Billy Coat C3, AK Hover Mittens, and saving up for a Japanese Pow Trip. Since Torpedo keeps torpedoing the idea, may have to start bugging Poutenen and SeriousCat.


I've been thinking about South America in August one of these years too!!! :yahoo:

I'm good for bindings, boots and most other gear, but I seem to be going through boards like crazy lately. I'll likely buy another Virus Avalanche one of these days, possibly that Volkl Coal Race board, and save them for when I fully kill the current Virus.

My $40 firefly pants are holding up TOO good, so I'll invest $10 in them and get them hemmed properly.

Need to buy a few pairs of gloves, and figure out a way to make them last more than 10 days on the hill. The hardbooters like to coat them with Sikaflex urethane, I might have to try that!

My helmet's about 5 years old now, and has a few dings in it. Probably time to get a new one one of these days.

NEED A BOARD BAG. The one I've got is from the 90's and pretty much ripped apart at the seams returning from my Vancouver trip in Jan!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

- Libtech Speedodeeps board looks tempting
- A new set of Now bindings, not sure which of the 3 models for next year, going to have to wait and see
- I have cold day mitts and warm day gloves but I need an in between pair of gloves maybe
- maybe another ninja suit
- a new board bag for sure
- maybe some snowshoes for hiking the slack country or that new MtnApproach kit looks tempting.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

1.) Season Pass - had one this year and foolishly sold it thinking I wouldn't get enough local days to make it worth it among my out of state trips. I was wrong haha.

2.) Thinking about picking up the burton process. I like the custom as my first board, but i'm thinking a bit softer would be nice.


----------



## MafHoney (Dec 28, 2012)

Tires for my car so I don't have to rely on the ski shuttle to get me there on snow days...
More days on the hills. I was a late starter this year and 8 days total is NOT enough. I'm not ready to start hiking season yet


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hello, my name is Donutz and I'm a gear whore.

Went to 4th and Burrard today... for those who know Vancouver, there's a Boardroom, Boardroom Clearance Centre, Billabong, Pacific Boarder, Comor Sports, and Showcase, all within spitting distance of each other.

So, I now have a new pair of Ride snowpants, Rome Targa bindings, and 32 Focus Boa boots.

[sigh] I am so weak...

(Just need the Drift Ghost helmetcam and the new Proto now)


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I got so much this year- 

New- 
Boots - DC Status 
Helmet - Smith Vantage
Bluetooth audio for helmet
SWIX tuning stands, 3 piece brush set
Diamond stones and adjustable angle holder
Top of the line Mt. Hardware Shell and two pairs of same pants
Merino wool base layer
Smith IO/x goggles with 3 lenses
Gloves that seem to be holding up (swix or sw=---- something I forget)
Socks x 2

Got some new Union Charger bindings but I don't think they're going to work for me, so I'll go back to Burton Diodes for now. 

Gonna keep riding my Billy Goat. If I find a good deal I might try to drop a size from 162 to 159. 

Buying a season pass for next year this week :thumbsup:

The only other thing I want I can think of is a hot tub and -10 lbs. Helps tons on those four -five day trips.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe a pow and/or split board. Otherwise hoping for good snowboard trips. Want to explore big sky, silverstar and whistler blackcomb next year.
Maybe heli boarding as well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Japan. 2 weeks.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Proto HD

a couple local trips like Steamboat, Monarch and Durango...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> Younger knees.


FML. Younger _everything_. Wrenched my back in mid-February still isn't the same... 

Otherwise, I'm really hoping next year will be the year that I don't buy any new shit. I kinda went overboard this year... bought a new board last march, new boots & bindings in August, 2 new pairs of pants in February, new jacket in November-ish, new helmet in February, and two new boards this March.

I may be due for new goggles/lenses, and I'm going to try to warranty my boots since the heel is delaminating. Otherwise, if you see me talking about buying any new gear for next winter, kindly punch me in the dick.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

A helicopter. 

I have 2 full set ups for either local hill (park) and mountain plus my outerwear is dialed in finally. I have made a vow to buy NO GEAR next year....riiiiiight.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Banjo said:


> A helicopter.


:thumbsup:
You're to rent?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

neni said:


> :thumbsup:
> You're to rent?


Im hoping to buy as soon as i win the lottery (should be friday, next friday at the ABSOLUTE latest).


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I really need new goggles. I may also need a more insulated jacket for trips up North to Gore and Whitface. Otherwise I am good with my setup.

Generally I want to be in better shape next year. I jog but that's it. And getting back into boarding kinda took me by surprise. So I want to have an injury free off season with lots of core and leg work. And some High Intensity Interval Training (maybe boxing?) mixed in for stamina. There's nothing that feels quite as good as being in excellent shape.

I also want to progress back to where I was before I quit. I feel like I am getting there. I rode Kirkwood black diamonds in mogul-ly spring conditions last weekend. I just need to bring my speed up and work on popping and landings so I can go out with my brother next season (who is an excellent all mountain rider) and crush some steeps, glades and stashes. And not just keep up with him (like when we were kids and riding lessons consisted of 'keep riding or get ditched') but really have some quality time with him and his little girls. 
We've always been close but our mom died unexpectedly of a heart attach last year and we've gotten closer since that experience. She would be happy we are close friends as adults. He's pretty happy I got back into riding so we both have someone to ride with! 

That's my wish list. Great times and good riding with family.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

To that guy asking if Burton Jackets are any good, my answer is yes. I had 3 of them and they were the jackets that did not rip up in the middle of the season. I owned other brands and they split apart in the middle of the season. All 3 of the Burton jackets were older. I have not bough any recent jackets in years. The last 2 were super cheap lucky scores at yard sales and thrift stores. I also had good luck with Burton snow pants. If a jacket lasts me more than a season, it's good. I have one with about 70 days on it and no seams have tore yet.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't really _need_ anything. I picked up new boots, board, bindings, and late season pants. 

What I'd like is a different story. I'd love to pick up a Salomon Sick Stick and then get a Never Summer Proto (or something similar like a Yes the Greats) for my all-mountain riding when the snow isn't deep. Then I'd love to buy some Flow NX2-SEs to pair with my Raiden Blackhawks.

That would give me a 2 deck quiver + an older camber I use as my rock board. So, I suppose this is my goal and if I manage to stay out west I'd like to add a split, but that investment is only worthwhile if I'm still living in the mountains in a couple years.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Just scored Flylow Quantum Jacket / Magnum BC pants on sale. So the outerware is all set.

The quiver is good. New boots waiting in the closet.

Picking up the Midweek pass next week.

On the wish list is two trips. 1st ;Never been west, gotta happen. 2nd; Back to Vermont. Did Killington and Sugarbush 3 weeks ago after the big dumps and had my very first knee deep powder experience. :yahoo: Now I know how addictions are started.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welp, I either need new boots, or a whole lot of shoe goo. My DC's are officially done for. The toe and heel on my back foot are fully separated now. I was walking in a puddle by the end of the day last time I was out.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> Welp, I either need new boots, or a whole lot of shoe goo. My DC's are officially done for. The toe and heel on my back foot are fully separated now. I was walking in a puddle by the end of the day last time I was out.


At a certain point, sanity has to take over. Boots have a lifespan. Your's ended. Get some new boots.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

bamfb2 said:


> At a certain point, sanity has to take over. Boots have a lifespan. Your's ended. Get some new boots.


I'm aware of this. The shoe goo comment was more of a joke. Although, if it means not riding, I'll goo the ever-loving-fuck out of them, cause I'll take wet feet or fucking retarded looking boots over not riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> Welp, I either need new boots, or a whole lot of shoe goo. My DC's are officially done for. The toe and heel on my back foot are fully separated now. I was walking in a puddle by the end of the day last time I was out.


What DC boots do you have? I've got just over 30 days on the DC status and am not impressed with quality compared to my f22 salamon boots. 

A side from that I love the boots.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

DC Scouts. They've got a couple seasons on them, but they're pretty well shot now. They started to go last season, and I probably should have replaced them at the beginning of this season. But, I'm cheap, and boots are expensive. And I wear a size 13 so my selection is limited. And all of my "local" shops are a minimum of 40 minutes away. I hate boot shopping. It's just a giant P.I.T.A. for me.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Worst thing for me too..... New boots. Is that Normal for boots to go bad in two years? 

Will you be switching brands?

I got mine at dogfunk so I could send mine in, but going through breaking them in again is not something I want to deal with if the quality is crap to begin with.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> I'm aware of this. The shoe goo comment was more of a joke. Although, if it means not riding, I'll goo the ever-loving-fuck out of them, cause I'll take wet feet or fucking retarded looking boots over not riding. :thumbsup:


Ha! jsyk, I was only messing around.


----------



## snowyg (Apr 9, 2013)

a new pair of boots and a new board would be nice..


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I picked up an Arbor Coda Snowboard 161 at the end of the season for next year. Twin, Rocker, Triax glass, Grip-tech, bamboo rails, mean style... a freestyle board that I can point.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

baconzoo said:


> I picked up an Arbor Coda Snowboard 161 at the end of the season for next year. Twin, Rocker, Triax glass, Grip-tech, bamboo rails, mean style... a freestyle board that I can point.


I rode that board in Vail last month. It's awesome in powder.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

baconzoo said:


> I picked up an Arbor Coda Snowboard 161 at the end of the season for next year. Twin, Rocker, Triax glass, Grip-tech, bamboo rails, mean style...* a freestyle board that I can point*.


What does that mean?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

bamfb2 said:


> What does that mean?


 It means that it is nimble a [email protected]#$ but when I point it (60mph yesterday) it doesn't break up at speed.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Buying a new board for next season, either the never summer raptor or yes pick your line.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> To that guy asking if Burton Jackets are any good, my answer is yes. I had 3 of them and they were the jackets that did not rip up in the middle of the season. I owned other brands and they split apart in the middle of the season. All 3 of the Burton jackets were older. I have not bough any recent jackets in years. The last 2 were super cheap lucky scores at yard sales and thrift stores. I also had good luck with Burton snow pants. If a jacket lasts me more than a season, it's good. I have one with about 70 days on it and no seams have tore yet.


Thanks for the feedback! The Cabela's jacket I have now is tough as nails but it's pretty heavy, no vents or waistband to keep out snow either. All I can wear under it is my base layer unless temp is under 15-20F. Honestly it's probably too hot. It's an awesome jacket, just not so much for riding. Same thing goes for my pants, waterproof and warm but heavy. I was looking at the Poacher lineup to maybe replace both of them.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

better winter then this year


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> Thanks for the feedback! The Cabela's jacket I have now is tough as nails but it's pretty heavy, no vents or waistband to keep out snow either. All I can wear under it is my base layer unless temp is under 15-20F. Honestly it's probably too hot. It's an awesome jacket, just not so much for riding. Same thing goes for my pants, waterproof and warm but heavy. I was looking at the Poacher lineup to maybe replace both of them.


If you can find burton AK on sale for similar price consider that. If you're often too warm a shell is much more flexible with layers. Or even used, my current AK jacket i got secondhand.


----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I got a good 21 days in this season as my job took me within driving distance for weekend trips, if i get anything near that next season i'll be happy! 


Gear wise, bought a Bataleon Goliath, Cartels, impact shorts and some Volcom Pants this season. 
Already eyeing up a new Jacket though. My helmet has quite a big ding in it so probably need a new one.
Keep looking at GoPros too..and yes i know everyone has one but so what.


----------



## Mooernator (Feb 11, 2013)

a girlfriend.......


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

King_Pin_Rich said:


> Already eyeing up a new Jacket though. *My helmet has quite a big ding in it so probably need a new one.*
> Keep looking at GoPros too..and yes i know everyone has one but so what.


You definitely need a new one. If it's got a big ding, it's likely worthless. And the thing is, there's no way you can tell. If you are wearing a helmet for protection, they you need another.


----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> You definitely need a new one. If it's got a big ding, it's likely worthless. And the thing is, there's no way you can tell. If you are wearing a helmet for protection, they you need another.


Yeah I will definatly get another for next season, probbably need to get some new goggles to match as well :laugh:
Probably sees more use with me getting twatted with the safety bar on lifts than anything else :dizzy:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

King_Pin_Rich said:


> Yeah I will definatly get another for next season, probbably need to get some new goggles to match as well :laugh:
> *Probably sees more use with me getting twatted with the safety bar on lifts than anything else* :dizzy:




Good. Nobody actually WANTS to have use a helmet for the purpose for which it's designed.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

I think for next season im going to get the 2014 venture odin, with flow nx2-rs bindings and keep my current boots


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

more days like this (not bad for April 13th in the PNW)

tim and roger getting some spring powder - YouTube


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

-New helmet, my white one looks silly
-New pants
-Possibly another pair of '12 rome 390's so I can mixmatch colors
-whatever steals I find on craigslist


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Im thinkin imma pick up a neversummer heritage paired up with union forces. I definately gonna pick up a helmet as well. and i need new goggles as always. If i could pick up another pair of pants for cheap ill do that too.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't really *need* anything right now


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> more days like this (not bad for April 13th in the PNW)
> 
> tim and roger getting some spring powder - YouTube


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

lernr said:


> I don't really *need* anything right now


:laugh: And that matters because..... ???


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Donutz said:


> :laugh: And that matters because..... ???


LOL - OK, I sure may want to try a number of things, here's a list:


new Spark - Deeluxe boots in case I need crampons
new Spark bindings that I can switch easily to my solid boards
heck - why not a new split - interesting things are coming up on the market
another solid Smokin board - love the Best Buds pic but probably ATX vs. CTX
new softer leather boots that can be custom stiffened w/ inserts
never tried Flux binginds so...
but I love my Union MC so maybe the newest model
... surely something else will come up

Is this better?

But likely they wouldn't make much difference... 

I am very happy with what I have right now. Gave some boots, boards, and bindings to friends this season and still have all I need. My single 2013 board-related purchase has been Burton Hails last week - only to replace a double boa Vans from 2012 that I gifted and really to try a softer lace boot, I wanted it for my Whistler vacation. Oh, and a Trew shell as I am hating Westcomb after bad customer service experience and don't want to represent


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Am I too early with "snow, heaps of snow"...?


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

lernr said:


> [*]new softer leather boots that can be custom stiffened w/ inserts
> [*]never tried Flux binginds so...
> [*]but I love my Union MC so maybe the newest model
> [*]... surely something else will come up
> [/LIST]


Are those soft leather boots with custom stiffened inserts for split boarding purposes? Or do you utilize in some other fashion? Got an example?



lernr said:


> But likely they wouldn't make much difference...


Again, this is hardly relevant.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, soft leather boots for splitting - on the down, and also up, if conditions allow. 

A stiff boot will offer better stability on steeper side hill traverses. The Vans I gifted had 2 plastic pieces to insert in each tongue, but I actually want something that I can also change lateral stiffness from soft to hard as I need it. The latest Spark XDLR has different tongue stiffness, and I expect that it's laterally stiff - which is OK in some cases, but too restrictive or not fun in others.

I guess softer boots that I can stiffen up with inserts as I like and need both fore / aft and side to side will be more versatile and enjoyable.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Need to get the BOA boots faster than anticipated, cable snapped today when I was goofing around on my homemade rail at home. 

They lasted two seasons though, way better than laces! IMO..
I had the K2 ones with just a single dial, should I go with Thirty-two or Ride?


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

What's wrong staying with K2? You can just change the cable too.

My older daughter has the Ride double boa and loves them. 

I tried the 32 Focus boa last year and then chose the Vans but in hind sight the 32s might have been a better choice as I think they would have fared better.

If I had to buy right now I'd likely get the 32s

Edit: sorry, all the boots I talk about are double boas. My younger daughter is 9 and she's had the K2 single boas for 3 seasons now and is happy with them but that's probably not relevant to you


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

lernr said:


> What's wrong staying with K2? You can just change the cable too.
> 
> My older daughter has the Ride double boa and loves them.
> 
> ...


I just have the single dial, they tend to loosen up while I ride at times. I might stay with K2 if I can find some better ones. Mine are pretty beat up and the toe is starting to blow out. They're done. haha
I don't buy boots very often, really like the BOA system though. 

Thanks!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

a lot of massive dumps to make up for what little snow we got this year...and to still have my job so I can afford to go up there


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

avalanche classes
avalanche airbag pack
short freestyle board if it doesn't snow

otherwise i'm good to go


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Need to get the BOA boots faster than anticipated, cable snapped today when I was goofing around on my homemade rail at home.
> 
> They lasted two seasons though, way better than laces! IMO..
> I had the K2 ones with just a single dial, should I go with Thirty-two or Ride?


Did you inspect for frays/weak spots before the break? 

Just curious, as I have BOA and I yank those lower straps loose. I always check the cables that I can see and no frays.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Did you inspect for frays/weak spots before the break?
> 
> Just curious, as I have BOA and I yank those lower straps loose. I always check the cables that I can see and no frays.


Yeah they've been fraying for the last month or so, I've been waiting for them to go. Lasted way longer than I expected. Seemed to fray above my toes, I tend to yank them tight in spots before I crank the dail down, so that might of sped up the process.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Yeah they've been fraying for the last month or so, I've been waiting for them to go. Lasted way longer than I expected. Seemed to fray above my toes, I tend to yank them tight in spots before I crank the dail down, so that might of sped up the process.



If the boots are still good, you can just replace the BOA cable i am pretty sure.

Don't let me get in the way of getting new boots though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> Yeah they've been fraying for the last month or so, I've been waiting for them to go. Lasted way longer than I expected. Seemed to fray above my toes, I tend to yank them tight in spots before I crank the dail down, so that might of sped up the process.


I had a cable fray just above my toes on my first pair of Jackson Boas. I realized it was because I tended to rest my snowboard on my free foot on the lift. Was it your back foot that broke? If so, you're probably cutting the cables with your edge.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I had a cable fray just above my toes on my first pair of Jackson Boas. I realized it was because I tended to rest my snowboard on my free foot on the lift. Was it your back foot that broke? If so, you're probably cutting the cables with your edge.


Yah, I still enjoy doing this too, so I put a thin felt or rubber pad over that part of my boot and no worries from there.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I had a cable fray just above my toes on my first pair of Jackson Boas. I realized it was because I tended to rest my snowboard on my free foot on the lift. Was it your back foot that broke? If so, you're probably cutting the cables with your edge.


They're both frayed, but it was the back one that snapped. I'll have to remember that, never really even thought about it before. The sides were blowing out on the boots anyway so I need new ones.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Ordered the 2014 venture odin :yahoo: so excited


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Now THAT looks like a fun board... Curious to know your thoughts after you've been on it for a while! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Just picked up some switchbacks this weekend. Things are sick. 

Still wishing to replace my Nug.


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

Probably a Gnu Rider's Choice, Rome 390 bindings, some boots that fit, better snow gear (Gnu has some interesting stuff), a Bern helmet, and a Canyons season pass. Not that I'm gonna end up getting all of that most likely. I'm really looking forward to having my own gear. 

Might get a TRS or Heritage instead of the RC, but I've been leaning towards the Gnu.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Next (this) year I'd just like more snow. Last couple have sucked here in Tahoe.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I might be buying a ton of Burton stuff this year... a 153 Juice Wagon and Cartels for example...


Oh and definitely some K2 Enders.

Also, I need a new whiskey. Any suggestions for a good irish whiskey for drinkin?

As a side note, out of boredom I tried the Burton board finder. At 150 lbs, expert, backcountry, charging, happy medium, and camber apparently the 148 Custom is a 100% match and the Juice Wagon, pretty much exactly what should have popped up, is only a 90% match. Their finder used to be decent and fairly accurate. Now it's just broken.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SNOW, lots and lots of SNOW.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

- yet to determine solid bindings
- yet to determine split 
- yet to determine Spark Tesla bindings 
- yet to determine airbag
- BOOTS 

urgh... hope Santa has a big sledge... 




Nivek said:


> Also, I need a new whiskey. Any suggestions for a good irish whiskey for drinkin?


What's your budget and preference (smoky? rough? smoothe?). Why Irish? I know some nice Scottisch ones for every taste. For Irish I can ask my brother, he's collecting whiskeys, has literally hundreds, and surely also knows some Irish.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

New Dakine pants and new smith goggles are ready to go. All I need now is my new board, going to order a 2014 Proto soon. 

I'm thinking of heading down to Wolfy for Thanksgiving, wonder if they'll let me sleep in the parking lot...


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Was looking for a 2012/2013 GNU billy goat 162 anywhere on the planet to ship to aus...the cheapest I find ends up being in Aus! Sometimes you're just lucky.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> What's your budget and preference (smoky? rough? smoothe?). Why Irish? I know some nice Scottisch ones for every taste. For Irish I can ask my brother, he's collecting whiskeys, has literally hundreds, and surely also knows some Irish.


Hijacking the thread here but I can't stand scotch whiskey! Tastes like turpentine to me! :blink: Now Rye on the other hand (Canadian whiskey) is good stuff...


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's ambitious, but I'm going to try and pick up the following for this year:

New boots. Thinking of trying out the new Burton Imperials if they fit well. My first pair (Burton White Collection) is just about torn up and starting to pack out/get loose. I was thinking of getting something a little stiffer. 

New 2014 Proto. I sold my SL last year after I bought an Arbor Blacklist. I'm thinking the Blacklist will be for my playing around on the mountain and some in the park board and the Proto would be go to board when I just want to ride. Maybe those types of boards are too similar, I dunno :dunno: 

If I get a Proto, probably either going to get some Cartel's or Malavita's. I had Cartel's on my SL and loved them, but I hear the Malavita's are great too.

Of course, this is all contingent on funds, which may not be there. So I might have wet feet and stick with the Blacklist all year.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Plan a Cat Trip, me and my riding buddies would plan one every year and ever since Peak Adventures in Idaho went out of business (thanks to the state of Idaho) we haven't planned one since. The owner of Peak, Steve suggested RedCats in B.C., as far as that goes, everything in B.C. stomps


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Beacon. So Filipino expensive.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's on my "_Wish List_" cuz once again, it's not looking good this season. Financially that is,.. But,
I would love to spend 5-6 days at a real Mountain resort! Somewhere with fighting chance that I could be riding in or after a real POW dump, with runs longer than a 1/2 mile and Some real Vert.!!!


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

bmaniga said:


> 1.) Season Pass - had one this year and foolishly sold it thinking I wouldn't get enough local days to make it worth it among my out of state trips. I was wrong haha.
> 
> 2.) Thinking about picking up the burton process. I like the custom as my first board, but i'm thinking a bit softer would be nice.


What year is your custom? I just bought a 13 one online and I'm wondering how you like it. 

I absolutely need new boots. The ones i retired are of an unknown age and used, not to mention oversized. The new boots are going to be stiff for sure.

I am also going to buy a new pair of bindings. Thinking about EST cartels as i now have a channel board and the cartel is well liked among people. Also hinge sounds like fun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

deep blower

edit...a sled and truck


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

neni said:


> - yet to determine solid bindings
> - yet to determine split
> - yet to determine Spark Tesla bindings
> - yet to determine airbag
> ...


Smoky sounds nice. I say irish as that's what I've liked most so far. And really just not bourbon. They're alright, but not my style.

Something like a 750ml for $50-$60. And I'm intrigued by Canadian whiskey...


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

All I wrote on this a few short months ago was new K2 Boots.

Still haven't got those, gonna stop on my way out tomorrow and get some.

I did however buy a 2013 Flow drifter, 2013 Raiden Phantoms, A GoPro hero 3 with all the attachments and a new jacket. I'm tempted to buy another helmet too.. 


I really turned into a gear whore these last three years. My spare bedroom is stuffed full of gear, I'll be starring on A&E soon... Help!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nivek said:


> And I'm intrigued by Canadian whiskey...


It's good, according to wiki it's smoother and a little more mild than most other Whiskeys. I just like sipping it on the rocks every once in a while. It's got a nice taste without being overly in your face.

Crown Royal would probably be the most famous, or Canadian Club. I like Wisers DeLuxe for a standard drink.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Really want a Lib Tech Jamie Lynn C3 or a Gnu Beast but I'm not gonna have the cash for that.

Got new boots... Had the Forum Tramp but they pack out so fast! I still need to grab a new helmet, I think my Smith Maze has been knocked around too much to provide any real protection. I tend to smack my dome on things so I'm considering the Protec b2 for the multiple impact deal.

I've got a new to me Signal Omni and Forum Manual with some Nitro Raiden Zero binders that I'm stoked to try out. May end up rocking this Rockstar skate banana like the brandwhore I am if it doesn't sell.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I might be buying a ton of Burton stuff this year... a 153 Juice Wagon and Cartels for example...
> 
> 
> Oh and definitely some K2 Enders.
> ...



i've never had much luck with 'board finders'


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> It's good, according to wiki it's smoother and a little more mild than most other Whiskeys. I just like sipping it on the rocks every once in a while. It's got a nice taste without being overly in your face.


:blink: To put ice in a whiskey (Irish) or whisky (Scotland) is a no go! Seriously! It’s like putting a red wine in the fridge or warm wax on a bomber on a -20°C day. By cooling it down, you lose the subtle tastes. If the whisky is too strong (especially with cask strength ones), dilute it with a bit of water, preferentially softened water, since hard water will modify the taste :huh:.

There are hundreds of different single malt Scotch with thousands of different tastes. To generalize “they all taste like xy” is rude. You’ve got so many colors, depending on the distillery, the years they were stored, in which cask, how they were bottled, ad infinitum. Yes, there are some Scotch that are rough and come close to mouth numbing turpentine :laugh: some Laphroaig for example smell and taste of medicine cabinet (iodine) and fishing boat (salty, seaweed) or a Bruichladdich Octomore (“the smokiest whisky in the world”) will taste as if you chew directly on a piece of charred peat. But such whiskies are for those who like the extremes and enjoy the richness and above all are not thought to begin the evening with. If you want to try such rich ones, you should have a quiver of different whiskies with different strength of characteristics and begin with a smoother one, later in the evening one a bit richer, and end with those ones you might call turpentine-like if you’d start with them right away. To start right away with an Octomore is really like having a bat swing right in your face . 



Nivek said:


> Smoky sounds nice. I say irish as that's what I've liked most so far. And really just not bourbon. They're alright, but not my style.


Sounds as if you are ready to go for a _real_ whisky  The general difference between Scotch and Irish is the distilling process (twice vs. three times) and the processing of the barley, making the Irish in general smoother, and Scotch in general more smoky and peaty. There are only 5 distilleries in Ireland, rather producing airport bar mainstream - no offence, if you like it, fine. Each taste is different. But if you like smoky ones, you likely want to use them Irish ones for a whiskey-coke after trying rich ones from Scottish Islands. In Scotland there are over 80 distilleries: the selection (and competition) there is huge. 

I asked the whisky collector for recommendations of nice smoky single malts that would most probably be available at yours (he owns 500+ bottles, most of them cask strength numbered limited ones and has visited most distilleries). Talisker 57° North (from the Isle of Skye) or a Laphroaig 10 Year Old Cask Strength (Isle of Islay) (NOT quarter cask or the standard 10y! These are the medicine cabinet ones). If you get hooked and want to spend a little more, Ardbeg (Isle of Islay) Supernova or Ardbog or Renessaince would be high class ones you might get your hands on.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni is a lush!

:bowdown::eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> There are hundreds of different single malt Scotch with thousands of different tastes. To generalize “they all taste like xy” is rude.


Swill I say!!! lol

I just prefer vodka or tequila to sip on...

On the other hand I like my beer to have enough hops to strip the paint off a car, and most people find something like that extremely bitter and pine tasting. :dunno:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Swill I say!!! lol
> 
> I just prefer vodka or tequila to sip on...
> 
> On the other hand I like my beer to have enough hops to strip the paint off a car, and most people find something like that extremely bitter and pine tasting. :dunno:


Funny enough beer is basically whiskey with hops added...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> :blink: To put ice in a whiskey (Irish) or whisky (Scotland) is a no go!


I'm fairly positive you can be legally thrown out of NYC for adding ice to whiskey.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> On the other hand I like my beer to have enough hops to strip the paint off a car, and most people find something like that extremely bitter and pine tasting. :dunno:


Now here the Irish know their stuff :thumbsup:

BTW: Deacon, it's the savour that makes the difference


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to track down a bottle of the 25 year old pappy van winkle


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Decks and bindings are good to go this year, and I picked up new boots during spring sales, so the only thing on my wishlist this year is possibly new outerwear. Keeping my eye out for a good deal on an Arc'teryx Sidewinder or Patagucci Powslayer jacket. Definitely want to go lightweight shell for touring.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Yeah*



DrnknZag said:


> Decks and bindings are good to go this year, and I picked up new boots during spring sales, so the only thing on my wishlist this year is possibly new outerwear. Keeping my eye out for a good deal on an Arc'teryx Sidewinder or Patagucci Powslayer jacket. Definitely want to go lightweight shell for touring.
> 
> Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


Check out twsnow 30 days giveaway going on now. Their giving away a complete powslayer set! Good luck!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

neni said:


> :blink: To put ice in a whiskey (Irish) or whisky (Scotland) is a no go! Seriously! It’s like putting a red wine in the fridge or warm wax on a bomber on a -20°C day. By cooling it down, you lose the subtle tastes. If the whisky is too strong (especially with cask strength ones), dilute it with a bit of water, preferentially softened water, since hard water will modify the taste :huh:.
> 
> There are hundreds of different single malt Scotch with thousands of different tastes. To generalize “they all taste like xy” is rude. You’ve got so many colors, depending on the distillery, the years they were stored, in which cask, how they were bottled, ad infinitum. Yes, there are some Scotch that are rough and come close to mouth numbing turpentine :laugh: some Laphroaig for example smell and taste of medicine cabinet (iodine) and fishing boat (salty, seaweed) or a Bruichladdich Octomore (“the smokiest whisky in the world”) will taste as if you chew directly on a piece of charred peat. But such whiskies are for those who like the extremes and enjoy the richness and above all are not thought to begin the evening with. If you want to try such rich ones, you should have a quiver of different whiskies with different strength of characteristics and begin with a smoother one, later in the evening one a bit richer, and end with those ones you might call turpentine-like if you’d start with them right away. To start right away with an Octomore is really like having a bat swing right in your face .
> 
> ...


I have learned so much.


----------

